# Will a 7850 HD work on my motherboard?



## ram22693 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, i just decided to buy a Sapphire 7850 HD from the US as it is a lot cheaper over there. I was just wondering whether it will run on my motherboard without any trouble, i have an intel *dz68db* board with a 2600K processor. 

The things that worry me about this card is the issues many people seem to have with the drivers, is it really serious? 

And, my is not an overclocked edition, its factory clock is at 860mhz, i will still be able to run most games at ultra without overclocking, right? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, your board supports it. 12.7 beta driver had minor scaling problem. I'm running it on 12.3. And it can max out most of the demanding titles @ 1080p with nice fps. Don't buy from US or any other country since you'll lose the warranty. Wait for a month, AMD recently slashed the prices, so it'll go a bit cheaper in  India.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2012)

yea, it will work well.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 18, 2012)

:O why will i lose my warranty? i don't understand. :\ are you telling me it will be hard for me to claim my warranty if something happens or that it doesn't come with warranty if i buy from the US or any other country?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2012)

You won't get 7850 at cheaper prices than us in india but price cuts should be reflected here as well. Don't buy from US as international warranty isn't found with most gpu board makers.

You can wait for price cuts or grab one here at around 15k.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, i decided i will buy it from here rather than the US if that's the case, i need to save up some more before i can order it. I live in Chennai, which is the best option for me to buy? Online or hands on in the market? Ritchie street is the place you go for computers here but last i saw the cheapest 7850 there was for 17.2K and it was sapphire make. 

Any good online stores that do free shipping(apart from flipkart, they don't have sapphire as of now and are kinda over priced at 16.5)?  I am hoping to buy it for 15k or less, that is after the suggested price cut. Planning to buy it by September.

Also, which is the better? Gigabyte OC or Sapphire non OC? :\ Gigabyte seems to be cheaper even though its OCed.


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

^^ if you won't OC manually then Gigabyte HD7850 is what you should get - other than this both of them can be Oced upto 1050 Mhz manually and both of them have similar cooler - so there's not much performance difference - look at SMC, primeabgb, theitwares for a good deal on the HD7850.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you Topgear. also, how much of a difference does the over clocking make while playing games like skyrim on ultra? I know I have to overclock my card to get the best out of it but I am running on a Huntley green power 550 psu for which  I have received mixed reviews.

I have decided to buy Gigabyte OCed edition from GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

Both gigabyte and Sapphire have same cooling effect and gigabyte comes factory overclocked and that's good for me because i am not the kind that would risk overclocking a new GPU. Gigabyte seems to have 3 years warranty while Sapphire has only two, not sure if this is true but read it on a forum elsewhere. 

Any one tried the gigabyte version? i would like your feedback.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

^^ the warranty period info is true and get the Gigabyte HD7850 Ced version but the PSu you have .. it's not that good AFAIK - can you post the +12v spec of the psu ?


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 20, 2012)

^

*www.modsynergy.com/Modsynergy%20files/HuntKeyPSU/images/huntkey_spec.jpg

If i should be changing my SMPS, i'd like to know which one would be suit my configurations. Is it really necessary to change my SMPS? I was hoping to buy a cooler master evo 212 rather.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ if the specs are right then it should handle your rog along with HD7850 just fine but Huntkey once tried to bribe a foreign tech review website for their product review - so don't expect that Huntkey psus are of very high quality - so to be safe ( if you have to use the PSU ) just don't Oc the CPU/GPU anything.

If you want a replacement PSU look for Corsair Cx500 or GS600.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ if the specs are right then it should handle your rog along with HD7850 just fine but Huntkey once tried to bribe a foreign tech review website for their product review - so don't expect that Huntkey psus are of very high quality - so to be safe ( if you have to use the PSU ) just don't Oc the CPU/GPU anything.
> 
> If you want a replacement PSU look for Corsair Cx500 or GS600.



I am not going to overclock my CPU or GPU. I am buying a factory overclocked card, is it going to be a problem?


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ nope  - there's only ~5W-7W load power consumption difference.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ nope  - there's only ~5W-7W load power consumption difference.



 That's great!


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes , it will work Fine .. :


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay guys, so i have narrowed down my options to: 

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC

MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC

Which one do you guys suggest? If Sapphire is the best, i will need to save up money for one more month.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2012)

Pick up MSI HD 7850 Power Edition.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 8, 2012)

Get MSI, Good stability and is less prone to problems compared to Sapphire. I hate Sapphire compared to MSI , Zotac.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2012)

dude, buy the msi pe, at this price , its the best vfm card.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Pick up MSI HD 7850 Power Edition.





ashis_lakra said:


> Get MSI, Good stability and is less prone to problems compared to Sapphire. I hate Sapphire compared to MSI , Zotac.





rajesh.s said:


> dude, buy the msi pe, at this price , its the best vfm card.



MSI PE it is. Thanks guys, will be ordering this weekend.  

@rajesh, how long did the shipment take?


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> MSI PE it is. Thanks guys, will be ordering this weekend.
> 
> @rajesh, how long did the shipment take?


Depends on the courier. SMC are quick but since they are based in Delhi, it might take some time for you. Around ~5 days imo.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

ico said:


> Depends on the courier. SMC are quick but since they are based in Delhi, it might take some time for you. Around ~5 days imo.



Thanks!


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2012)

if u choose surface express(300/-) it will take 5 days.  normal(100/-)will take  more than a week. 

i had a bad experience with them. on 25th july around 9pm i placed order. next day morning around 11.15am they called me to confirm the payment. i replied, will pay tomorrow. again next day same time they called, i didnt answer. after a hour i called them and enquired about price and stock. they said 16600+300 shipping. but the price in their website is 16800, i informed about it , they immediately updated the price. same day i made payment and send them payment details. after that they didnt contacted me regarding payment and shipping details.packaging, its a worst, they just covered with carton box(just two cartoon sheets taped as box)  nothing inside the box to protect the graphic card.graphics card box seal is opened and no crossfire bridge connector inside. contacted them, they said all the boxes are opened and none of them has crossfire bridge connector.

hope the same will not happen with you.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> if u choose surface express(300/-) it will take 5 days.  normal(100/-)will take  more than a week.
> 
> i had a bad experience with them. on 25th july around 9pm i placed order. next day morning around 11.15am they called me to confirm the payment. i replied, will pay tomorrow. again next day same time they called, i didnt answer. after a hour i called them and enquired about price and stock. they said 16600+300 shipping. but the price in their website is 16800, i informed about it , they immediately updated the price. same day i made payment and send them payment details. after that they didnt contacted me regarding payment and shipping details.packaging, its a worst, they just covered with carton box(just two cartoon sheets taped as box)  nothing inside the box to protect the graphic card.graphics card box seal is opened and no crossfire bridge connector inside. contacted them, they said all the boxes are opened and none of them has crossfire bridge connector.
> 
> hope the same will not happen with you.



Woah! that's kind of lame to not have a crossfire link inside and opened boxes? WTF? One of the best things about buying any electronic item is the joy of unboxing. Not even gonna order from them if that's that case. 

Did anyone else experience similar shortcomings with SMC international?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2012)

one more thing my delivery  has been delayed. so i contact local bluedart branch, they said it will take another 15 days,iam shocked, then i contact smc international to help about this matter, they said we are not responsible and cut the phone(in rude voice). again called i said i have to talk to head of the authority, someone came and said will contact with bluedart and immediately will send the details in the mail. after five minutes i got mail. those I***ts just sent tracking no. on expected delivery date they are sending tracking no . myself contacted bluedart delhi branch and they said within two days it will deliver.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> one more thing my delivery  has been delayed. so i contact local bluedart branch, they said it will take another 15 days,iam shocked, then i contact smc international to help about this matter, they said we are not responsible and cut the phone(in rude voice). again called i said i have to talk to head of the authority, someone came and said will contact with bluedart and immediately will send the details in the mail. after five minutes i got mail. those I***ts just sent tracking no. on expected delivery date they are sending tracking no . myself contacted bluedart delhi branch and they said within two days it will deliver.



Oh if Flipkart had this card available i would give those extra bucks to have a safe delivery. These sort of events really make you admire the Flipkart delivery system.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

flipkart service is excellent, even though some of the products rates are high, they satisfy the customer.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

They don't have MSI 7850s.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

have u check local.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, the local dealers (The whole of Ritchie Street) have only ASUS and XFX available and both cost more than 19K.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

contact golchhait, they had asus and sapphire. asus 16800/- and sapphire 16225.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> contact golchhait, they had asus and sapphire. asus 16800/- and sapphire 16225.



Now i have it fixed in my mind that i need a MSI PE.  Why would i get Sapphire non OC when MSI PE OCed to 950 is available for a cheaper rate. I am thinking of asking my cousin who lives in Delhi to go check the card out directly and maybe he can buy it and courier it to me.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

good decision.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 9, 2012)

Would you mind posting some images of your card and some screenshots/video of the games you play? There aren't many videos on MSI power edition on youtube plus i would like to see the quality of the product SMC supply.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 9, 2012)

^^here it comes

*i.imgur.com/wtC3Bl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gcIQql.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aqKVvl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vf0f2l.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ cool blue effect  and you have tucked the cables well on Cm Elite 430.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice pictures Rajesh.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

@16.3K is a very good deal.
Congrats on your card.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 10, 2012)

congozz..


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @16.3K is a very good deal.
> Congrats on your card.





ashis_lakra said:


> congozz..



I guess people are getting confused since rajesh posted his pics here. Here is his actual thread. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/160531-help-me-buy-hd-7850-a.html


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 24, 2012)

I need you guys to tell me some Good stores in Bangalore to buy the MSI PE 7850. I don't want to buy from the first shop i visit, i want to know the general trend in the rates, don't want to buy it and then realise another shop had it for 1k less or so. 

If you can give me the address that would be terrific. Thanks guys.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 24, 2012)

golchait HOME | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 29, 2012)

Went to GolchhaIT, he said MSI will cost 17.2 with tax. That's 50 rupees less than most online stores, was pretty disappointed with every shop i visited in S.P.Road. No one had it even 16.75K , so now i am going to wait 1 more month and hope the prices fall.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ AMD has already announced price cuts but it wuld take 1.5-2 months to reflect the prices chnages in here.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ AMD has already announced price cuts but it wuld take 1.5-2 months to reflect the prices chnages in here.



I am willing to wait.


----------

